# 2 eggs in nest on balcony... but we're moving!



## aljeca (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so sad about the timing on this because I would otherwise be so excited! I went onto my balcony today with my dog, and a pigeon flew away. We have a lot of stuff on the balcony as storage right now. Anyway, my dog started sniffing around by the corner. I thought maybe she was just smelling the pigeon that just left, but when I looked where she was sniffing I found a nest with 2 eggs in it! Now this wouldn't be problem at all except.... we're moving in 5 days.... Is there any way to move the nest somewhere safe or otherwise protect it.... I'm worried that once our stuff is gone, the nest will be exposed and will possibly blow away.  Thanks for any help


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Won't someone else be moving in where you are leaving? They may not feel so friendly toward pigeons nesting on their balcony. If that will be the case, then you would be better off getting rid of the eggs now and removing the nest. Better now then later when there are babies in it.


----------



## tman10001 (Sep 8, 2012)

fry the eegs for breakfast


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I agree with Jay3...if you are moving, and either someone else is moving in or the unit is gonna get cleaned or something else....you might as well just remove the nest and the eggs now. It takes 18 days for an egg to hatch and THEN the babies cannot fledge until at least 5-6 weeks old, so even if the place remained empty for a whole month before someone else moved in, it would still be a predicament which would probably end badly for the Pigeons.

Just remove it all now...I know, it is sad  but it's the best thing to do and the Parents will find a better place somewhere else...


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Well you could put milk crate box trap with stick holding it up and a string to pull when both parents under after gets really dark. then just keep in rabbit sized type cage as pets or until they acclimated afyerat least full week at new place, then they'll know were to come back to to roost in evening when put out food and water. eggs may or may not make it but won't left there, so if all else when move toss eggs to your dog (i do constantly from my pigeons and only glosses and thickens his coat ect). Ill get in trouble for saying this but.. leaving strayed, mixed breed feral mutt pigeons (strayed homers, homer and meat pigeon descendants, ect..), to fend for selves is like leaving stray and feral mongrel. dogs to roam and have to totally fend for selves and fight for mostly sub par feed. Strayed rockdove/feral pigeons are not native here and were brought for food from European. concurrers for falconry. and humans


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

As well as homing pigeons, ect.. point being they are either way totally dependant on people to live here. you don't notice nearly as many in country and even then live in man made structures and eat indirect or direct human provided food. Why pigeons. so easy to tame and care for. layer pellets would be easiest thing to feed completely for now, as seed/grain mixes require grit. though wild bird seed and caged bird grit would be cheap and easy too, just need three coffee cups instead of two (what i mostly use to reduce cleaning and mess), bendy tied to front corners, water in own corner.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

laughingdog said:


> Well you could put milk crate box trap with stick holding it up and a string to pull when both parents under after gets really dark. then just keep in rabbit sized type cage as pets or until they acclimated afyerat least full week at new place, then they'll know were to come back to to roost in evening when put out food and water. eggs may or may not make it but won't left there, so if all else when move toss eggs to your dog (i do constantly from my pigeons and only glosses and thickens his coat ect). * Ill get in trouble for saying this but.. leaving strayed, mixed breed feral mutt pigeons (strayed homers, homer and meat pigeon descendants, ect..), to fend for selves is like leaving stray and feral mongrel. dogs to roam and have to totally fend for selves and fight for mostly sub par feed.* Strayed rockdove/feral pigeons are not native here and were brought for food from European. concurrers for falconry. and humans



These are wild birds, and do fine on their own. Your attitude about feral pigeons is way off. It's ridiculous to even try to compare them to feral dogs. And they don't want to take the birds with them, and make them prisoners. They just want them to be safe.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

They will not be safe, as they are non native, birds that are easy prey for the other animals around humans as well as humans, as that is freedom. though i didn't mean to keep caged more than temp to acclimate to new surrounds, if the people want to continue enjoying them. If not then just toss eggs and nest and clear porch. they may get hint right away. So stray mutts born or released, and usually of pure bred parents just dfferent breeds, should also be left to roam as long as can get enough to be able to breed, and shouldn't be put in shelters trained and adopted out? yes if you have actual book knowledge, on the job paid training, or just watch feral pigeons living in most places and conditions, you would know, most don't do so well for too long, especially compared to cared for free flown birds (which i always advocate), and if trained and conditioned so know were to come back to so then they can choose to come or go. i do it with all my birds except breeder whie racers, that original owner passed on, up in Michigan, so they would just use all effort possibly dying trying to go home, then die after staying there with no care probably. they and others are given natural healthy items and can forage on own, but choose to come back in mostly to roost (except young new roller kit that chose to stay out on open lines last night and got chased around by night hawks. i did same with hookbills, and do with chickens, cats, dogs, ducks, goats ect..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

aljeca said:


> I'm so sad about the timing on this because I would otherwise be so excited! I went onto my balcony today with my dog, and a pigeon flew away. We have a lot of stuff on the balcony as storage right now. Anyway, my dog started sniffing around by the corner. I thought maybe she was just smelling the pigeon that just left, but when I looked where she was sniffing I found a nest with 2 eggs in it! Now this wouldn't be problem at all except.... we're moving in 5 days.... Is there any way to move the nest somewhere safe or otherwise protect it.... I'm worried that once our stuff is gone, the nest will be exposed and will possibly blow away.  Thanks for any help


I think this is a new nest and eggs as I feel that you would of noticed if they have been there for a week or more. the eggs when new are not developed and can be tossed out and the nest removed. I see you posted on monday and this is wednesday so not sure if you will be back but thought I would put in my two cents.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm sure they then will find somewere better to nest, as pigeons do mostly learn from experiances. best of luck!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> These are wild birds, and do fine on their own. Your attitude about feral pigeons is way off. It's ridiculous to even try to compare them to feral dogs. And they don't want to take the birds with them, and make them prisoners. They just want them to be safe.


*Agree 100%. * laughingDog.....I am trying to ascertain whether your post was completely tongue-in-cheek, or whether you misunderstood the situation or whether are you SERIOUS ???? 

If the latter.....Your information and comments are so far opposite reality it is almost unfathomable. 

Ferals are perfectly adept at surviving just fine and do not need to be 'rescued' unless they are sick, injured, or in a dangerous situation where the likelihood of harm is imminent.....

This situation is none of those things. Ferals make nests in poor locations and have those nests interrupted quite often. The time to interrupt is, of course, prior to the eggs hatching.

Feral Pigeons make a nest on someone's balcony, unbeknownst to them....and rather than do the right thing and take the eggs, clear the nest, and just let the adult Pigeons get on with their lives....you suggest  TRAPPING THE PARENTS, then MOVING the parents and eggs to a new location........

...which they will eventually understand to be their new home.........

And your reasoning for this is: it is the responsibility of the original poster to do this because if they do not...it is akin to abandoning a pet dog........!?



In the words of Marge Simpson: "there's so much wrong with that, I don't know where to even begin"....

While I can appreciate your intent to keep Pigeons from harm, a lot of your rationale is quite dubious.....

BTW...the vast majority of urban and suburban wildlife in the US is non-native....birds, mammals, etc.; but they have found their niche and do quite fine.....


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

I posted rest to emphasize how one shouldn't be chased off for wanting to tame to you, train condition then let option to choose to come or go. ones before have started to post on want to keep "ferals", and been attacked for doing so on here. whether you choose ignorance or other is your right, but people can research if they want. I did clearly post that they do not need to take as constant caged birds. Surviving being your key word, which i didn't say they couldn't. thriving however can be a tatally differant matter.. for the record ill state straight out: I DON'T BELIEVE IN KEEPING AN ANIMAL PRISONER FOR MORE THAN TEMP. clearer with less acual need to read or think now.. i didn't and wasn't trying to imply OP would be akin to abandoning stray dogs, just that taking themwouldn't be any worse than taking taming training ect strayed or feral dogs. Take some fresh ferals off street, and flown racers or other performer type pigeons cared well for, to a vet and have full workup done on. you will be shown health differances.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What was it that made you think that they wanted to keep the birds? Or move them to a different location? It seems that all they want to do is to let the birds go on with their lives. They are just concerned about taking the things that are, at the moment, hiding the nest somewhat. They don't want to be the cause of them being in harms way. Doesn't mean that they want to interfere with their lives.


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok, then i jumped the gun.. and needed not to bother bothering about. as don't get all mail from here and just saw after last post someone had posted good, basic, all around most human solution.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sometimes it helps to go back to the start of the post. Makes it more clear.


----------

